

Ask HN : Open source hardware rising up What do you think? - madaerodog

Just written this article http://harkopen.com/open-source-hardware, there are a lot of very interesting projects lately in this direction, you can see some in here http://harkopen.com/projects<p>What do you think? Can be open source hardware viable same as the big brother software?
======
SingAlong
IMHO, prototying a product with OpenSource hardware isn't the scene right now.

Opensource hardware currently attracts hobbyists on mass.

I haven't seen any real market-ready product done with something like
Beagleboard or Arduino.

~~~
madaerodog
What about <http://www.buglabs.net> or <http://www.adafruit.com> they are
really turning open source hardware to profit and the community keeps growing
..

------
wmf
Open source hardware can't become mainstream like OSS. The hardware isn't
(remotely) competitive with proprietary hardware and it's too hard to scratch
your own itch.

------
madaerodog
maybe it's time .. same was saying for software a few years before but that
didn't stop it ..

